# AKC Agility International Team Tryouts



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I missed the livestream but the video can still be watched here:

http://4leggedflix.com/live-stream/

Some of those courses were beasts.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

AH so awesome that you posted that! I saw one of the course maps, a friend of a friend was there this weekend and was texting pics of the maps and video of her runs.


----------

